# Plastic track design software



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I know this has been covered but my search function isn't working right. 
Does anyone have a link to software that will let me design a layout using Tomy track? It must run on Vista. Greg Braun use to but he no longer supports it. Ultimate racer 3.0 was another but it says nothing about Vista. I don't need yet another discussion on how bad Vista is either as everyone seems to want to do. It's what came with the computer and I can't help that. Thanks, Rob


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

Vista should be sufficiently backward compatible to run Ultimate Racer 3.0. Have you tried it? I would be interested to know your results.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Free track design software, works well enough that Carrera licensed the track editor from them:

http://www.slotcarmanager.de/en/all_frames_e.html

Definitely less of a resource hog than UR, too.


----------



## slotcarwilly200 (Apr 3, 2003)

does tracker 2000 work on vista


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

*Tracker 2000 and vista*

I use Tracker regularly on XP and Vista. On Vista, the only issue is the tag showing the lap length sticks to the cursor until you move it out of the work window.:hat:


----------

